# Wer weiß, wie ich mein Konzept umsetzen kann?



## phe (7. September 2004)

Hallo ihr da draussen,

ich hab mir was in den Kopf gesetzt und weiß nicht, wie ich anfangen soll.
Also...

Ich möchte eine kleine Site machen, max. 5 Pages. Das eigentliche an der gesamten Site soll sein, dass man über ein Menü das gesamte Design der Site wechseln kann, aber der Inhalt gleich bleibt.

Bsp:
Eine Website beschreibt einen Club namens "Elements". Nun kann man in einem Menü die 4 Elemente Feuer, Wasser Erde und Luft anwählen und dementsprechende ändert sich das Design der gesamten Site, aber die Inhalte bleiben die selben Texte.

Hat jemand einen ersten Ansatz, mit was ich so eine Idee umsetze?

Danke euch !

phe


----------



## Ultraflip (7. September 2004)

Es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten:

Entweder, Du machst einfach eine neue Seite auf, mit dem gleichen Inhalt und anderem Design (indexFeuer.html, indexWasser.html...)

oder:
- CSS

Aber da kann ich Dir den Code nicht sagen ... müsste erst nachlesen ... frag mal im anderem Forum oder benutz die Suche ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## phe (7. September 2004)

Ja, an CSS hatte ich auch gleich gedacht, aber ich dachte dann, CSS ist dann gut, wenn man den Inhalt wechseln will und nicht das Design !

Mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass ich 4 CSS (die Elemente) entwickle und dann per Klick nur das neue CSS aufrufe...

Ist mein Ansatz richtig?


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Oder du benutzt die Such und findest ganz einfach dein Zeugs selbst:

hier mal nen Link der gan hilfreich sein wird: Webseiten ohne Frames und per link wechselbarem design ( skins ! ) 

das was du da vor hast, nennt man meines Wissens Skinnen!  Biste im PHP Forum besser aufgehoben


----------



## phe (7. September 2004)

Danke BSA!

Genau das wollte ich wissen. Wie und mit was ich da ran gehen.

Vielen Dank auch für den Link...


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phe _
> *Danke BSA!
> 
> Genau das wollte ich wissen. Wie und mit was ich da ran gehen.
> ...




War das ne Frage?


----------



## phe (7. September 2004)

Nein, keine Frage.
Hab mir das Tut zu den Skins angeschaut. Das scheint das zu sein, was ich suche. Werd mich nun mal genauer damit beschäftigen.

Danke Dir für den Link!


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Klar doch, kein Problem dafür ist das ganze ja hier gedacht!


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2004)

Die unterschiedliche Gestaltung der Elemente würde ich _definitiv_ mit CSS lösen.

Lies dir lieber folgende Artikel auf A List Apart durch:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;Alternative Style: Working With Alternate Style Sheets: A List Apart
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;Build a PHP Switcher: A List Apart

Was das „Tutorial“ angeht, halte ich es für nicht besonders gut – sowohl im stilistischen als auch inhaltlichen Sinne.


----------

